# I've created symbol images for the orchestra setup in DAW



## aisch1212 (Sep 12, 2021)

Is there anyone who thinks that setting up tracks in DAW needs to be visually interesting and new?
A few weeks ago, I found my experimental tracks is boring like, only is distinguishable by names of tracks and pictures of instruments.
I'd suddenly thought it'd be nice to introduce abbreviated letters used for compositing orchestral sheet as symbol icons of each VST track in Reaper(My DAW), with visual characteristics which implies the appearance of its corresponding instrument. 

Those symbols are created for an experiment purpose. If you have feedback, It would be great for me to hear one!

If you want to take close look at each the symbols, You can download the attached .zip file.

Thanks you.


----------



## Stevie (Sep 12, 2021)

I first was irritated, but after gazing at it for a while it made all sense. Like understanding a new language. Thanks for sharing!


----------

